# Benadryl and Zoloft: Safe?



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Has anyone taken Benadryl while taking Zoloft? Have you had any bad experiences with it or is it generally safe? My pharmacist said it can cause "the levels to rise" in your body. But she never explained what those "levels" were. I've tried looking some things up on the internet about any interactions between the two drugs, and from what I read on the internet, there are not really any known interactions between the two drugs, but my pharmacist was saying that there are. So I am wondering if any of you do take these two without side effects?


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I've heard you can't take benadryl with zoloft but I checked it on drugdigest.org and it looks like there are no interactions. Maybe ask your doctor?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Safe combination


----------

